# Dilly Castle Nut Help



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get replacement castle nuts and washers for my dilly trailer? It's a 3/4" fine thread I believe. Can't seem to find anyone that carries it.


----------



## Scott85 (Feb 10, 2016)

You look at Etrailer.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 10, 2016)

Check Fastenel's web site.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 15, 2016)

Fastenal found them for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

